# 5-8 snow



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

news said its was going to snow today. woke up at 4 am, just barley snowing. went back to bed. woke back up at 6 and this is what i saw out my window. damn , had to go get the salter out of storage today. now i have to clean it and put it away for the summer for the third time. gotta love michigan prob. had 4" so far today


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The thought of snow right now makes me want to puke...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What!!!!?!????!!!!!!!! Snow! Dam it was cold today but I didn't think it could have snowed!


Where Are you?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Snow belt Capitol right here in Gaylord. This is the biggest snow fall since January 5th lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Did you actually salt?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

sure did. my contracts were up may 1st. 2 of my accouncts wanted salt this morning. one of the there biggest shopping days of the year. imagine people shopping in the garden center while its snowing haha


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;1041019 said:


> Did you actually salt?


Don't think we would get away with salting today if we get accumulation.
A buddy is teasing me already to get the salters going.
Even if we salt i highly doubt we would get paid.....


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a good relationship with the ones I did today. They already cut a check


----------

